# My logging operation



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

been bringing logs down from the north for a few weeks now







They come off the flat car





trucked to the mill






and turned into some of the finest lumber you can buy


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

I love this truck, it is also used to salt the road





Using this to skid the logs out, it works for now.





Good trails in these parts





This guy goes full bore non stop all day, dresses like a lady at night


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 19, 2008)

*It looks fake?*


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 19, 2008)

Dan that is a killer setup, you must have a lot invested. Hope you make it through these lean times. Later bro.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> *It looks fake?*



How can you tell? Did the picture of the tree climber taped to the wall give it away?
My wife was pissed I cut up all the National Geo's but I made this thing basically from the box it came in. I spent 50 on the trees and gravel for the tracks which is a real pain. Those matchbox cars are only a dollar!


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 19, 2008)

Not me,,,,,

But there might be a few here that want to see how the guy that dresses like a lady looks after dark?

Regardless what they tell you, never grow up!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan that is a killer setup, you must have a lot invested. Hope you make it through these lean times. Later bro.



Oh its a work in progress. I saw a chipper and chip truck on the online train store. 
Saw dust and food coloring are good for senery.


----------



## yooperman (Dec 19, 2008)

Took me a minute to find that hard workin' cross dressin' fruitcake in the last pic, but I see him on the springboard there.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

My kid likes to play with it and its something I can do with her for now. We were home today cause of the weather but when she went for these we had to go to K-mart







She likes the little screwdrivers but I didn't think it was a good idea 







We spent the rest of the day fixing the car.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

yooperman said:


> Took me a minute to find that hard workin' cross dressin' fruitcake in the last pic, but I see him on the springboard there.



Yeah that's him. I think he is hooking it though.


----------



## ak4195 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its good to see a smooth well run outfit,it appears that you've got the permitting proccess licked,I suspect the price of fuel isnt to much of a hit either.Excellent job,be safe out there

 ak4195


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow the trees and flora look different in PA than here in Ohio. I would have thought they would be more similar. Do you have pics of whole layout. Hopefully when all my kids are grown I can put a setup together. No time or place to do one right now,money too.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> Wow the trees and flora look different in PA than here in Ohio. I would have thought they would be more similar. Do you have pics of whole layout. Hopefully when all my kids are grown I can put a setup together. No time or place to do one right now,money too.








I barely have a 100 bucks into this. The green paper is just painted with some old left over paint and glued to look like that. The train set was like 60 bucks. Its nothing special like Lionel or anything. I made the buliding out of a box. The tunnel is just a cardboard skelaton with more paper glued to it.
If you bulit a real set up it would cost you some bucks. Hell, the train stores are open by appointment only... better bring some money then.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2008)

One good way to make terrain is to use styrofoam insulation sheets. You can glue them on top of each for elevation and mold them easily. Just paint them then and sprinkle some moss and stones on it. I am just waiting to find some free.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 20, 2008)

Very cool, please keep us updated.
I tell the old lady, would you rather I spent this money at a tavern?


----------



## JohnH (Dec 20, 2008)

How many fallers do you have working on that site?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 20, 2008)

JohnH said:


> How many fallers do you have working on that site?



I got a boxcar full of mexicans


----------



## toddstreeservic (Dec 20, 2008)

never seen a dozer that could move logs like that!


----------



## Ske-bum (Dec 20, 2008)

That is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. Thanks for the laugh, nice operation BTW...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 20, 2008)

Ske-bum said:


> That is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. Thanks for the laugh, nice operation BTW...



When I was 18 or something I was flying a kite in Rockford Park, Wilmington,DE. Some dude drives by and yells out the window " Hey jerkoff! Kites are for children, stop playing with toys". The kite had a 12 foot wingspan by the way. Anyway I hollered back some more profanity and by the time he pulled a u-turn I had my damascus barrelled 16 gauge double barrel out from behind the seat of my 88 Ford Ranger and pointed into the window of his little car. Now that was funny.


----------



## Ske-bum (Dec 21, 2008)

treemandan said:


> When I was 18 or something I was flying a kite in Rockford Park, Wilmington,DE. Some dude drives by and yells out the window " Hey jerkoff! Kites are for children, stop playing with toys". The kite had a 12 foot wingspan by the way. Anyway I hollered back some more profanity and by the time he pulled a u-turn I had my damascus barrelled 16 gauge double barrel out from behind the seat of my 88 Ford Ranger and pointed into the window of his little car. Now that was funny.



Ok, if you say so.


----------



## 371groundie (Dec 21, 2008)

i knew there had to be somone else with this addiction on here. i dont have a full time layout but im putting one under the tree this year. she-who-runs-the-checkbook even let me buy a station and water tower kit. 

for really cheap buildings there is a book you can buy. its from dover publishing and has paper buildings you can cut fold and glue.

i will try to post some pictures when i get everything just right.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 21, 2008)

Ske-bum said:


> Ok, if you say so.



Sorry to come off like a complete lunatic its just that I am very sensitive about my playthings.
Besides, I did want to know what others thought about that. I don't know if I over-reacted. What would you have done?


----------



## idahohay (Dec 22, 2008)

How about adding one of these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL_MEL8j71Y


----------



## idahohay (Dec 22, 2008)

This one is even better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq-dcl2oGos&feature=related


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

That was neato Idaho guy. I like the Ho scale better though. WHat scale was that? Them there loaders and whatnot probably cost a little more than my 1.99 wheel loader.
I have no real idea what I am doing but lucky my wife got me the Ho train which seems to be the choice of many. My set up is total cheese but others really are something amazing.


----------



## idahohay (Dec 22, 2008)

I saw them while searching Scandanavian forestry machines. Don't know the scale. The video clips look like they took place at some sort of convention.I was somewhat fooled at first until someone walked in front of the camera with a radio control box.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

Man, this is the first time I've been in here - I've been missing all the fun, lol.

Nice work dan, I gotta get a hobby. lol.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

One thing for certain I didn't build it just to look at. I still like to push the cars around on the roads and go " rrrrooom, rrrrrroom"
What someone who wants to build a railroad does is chose a line and try to make it just like it is in real life. I have no idea.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

idahohay said:


> I saw them while searching Scandanavian forestry machines. Don't know the scale. The video clips look like they took place at some sort of convention.I was somewhat fooled at first until someone walked in front of the camera with a radio control box.



Yeah, I thought you were messing with me at first too. Its amazing how real it can look.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Man, this is the first time I've been in here - I've been missing all the fun, lol.
> 
> Nice work dan, I gotta get a hobby. lol.


 

What, gettin tired of all the women?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What, gettin tired of all the women?



Dont get me started, lol. REEE..OWWWW!! Hiss, Hiss, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Dont get me started, lol. REEE..OWWWW!! Hiss, Hiss, lol.



Yeah careful there buddy, some bite. Playing with trains is safer. I put them up to give me something to do while I am waiting for my wife's next orders.


----------



## Ske-bum (Dec 22, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Sorry to come off like a complete lunatic its just that I am very sensitive about my playthings.
> Besides, I did want to know what others thought about that. I don't know if I over-reacted. What would you have done?



I was always taught never to bring out a gun unless you were going to use it to defend yourself, your loved ones, or your property. You are lucky the guy you pulled the gun on didn't call the cops, because you probably wouldn't have access to this website while you were doing time. 

Anyway you have scared me so badly that I won't comment on your logging operation again.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

Ske-bum said:


> I was always taught never to bring out a gun unless you were going to use it to defend yourself, your loved ones, or your property. You are lucky the guy you pulled the gun on didn't call the cops, because you probably wouldn't have access to this website while you were doing time.
> 
> Anyway you have scared me so badly that I won't comment on your logging operation again.



I know, but the guy really got under my skin. I have better self control now, it was a lot of work and it cost a lot money. And from my experiance in both realms I have to say SELF CONTROL IS OVERATED, not bad, just overrated.

" No officer, that is HIS gun"

Trust me the piece of filth that drove his ghetto hoopdee out from the slums would not have called the cops. hell I had my bicycle stolen right out from under me by a gang just around the corner from the park. Wilmington, its bleek. Tahoe? Now that sounds civilized. I wouldn't point a gun at a person if you catch my drift. Sorry to come off like a lunatic.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is a lesson on gun safety and proper use for the big city:
DON'T SHOOT ANYBODY WITH A GUN YOU OWN. you shoot them with THEIR gun.


----------

